# Having EGD on Wed and scared --



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

my doctor said once they give you the IV anesthetic you are out-- I am really a nervous wreck though; I can't take Demerol or other narcotics so they will have to give me other stuff like Fentanyl I guess. How longdoes the gag reflex take to come back? How long did you remain in recovery before you went home? Any other info you may have will be apreciated.


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

What do you mean? Fentanyl is a narcotic, too. In fact, its 40x more potent than Heroin, which is several times as potent as Demerol.The sedation is a benzodiazepine (Valium, Versed, etc).Don't worry, you won't gag. I think I was in the recovery room for 15-20 min, but you will only be awake near the end of that.I was up and walking 10 min after I woke up, but don't be in a hurry to get up, take your time.It isn't everyday you can legally get that high, and hey, for what you paid for the precedure you deserve to enjoy every minute of the after effects =)slacker


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2002)

The EGD is a piece of cake...your worry is wasted on it....try to relax.


----------

